# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Receive SMS

## Taha_u

...........

----------


## Taha_u

...........

----------


## Taha_u

...........

----------


## Ali_Askarifar

You Can Download Inthehand componnet *Professional to do*

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

> من تازه به این بخش اومدم!
> من با EVB برنامه مینویسم،
> یه کم متعجب شدم وقتی که دیدم در Page اول، تاپیکها مال 6 ماه پیشه!
> بگذریم!..
> 
> من مشکلی با ارسال SMS  ندارم اما میخوام SMS های دریافتی رو Handle کنم!
> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟!


من یک بار دنبال یه همچین چیزی بودم... یه PDF هم دانلود کردم. پیدا می کنم برات می ذارم.

----------


## Taha_u

...........

----------


## Taha_u

...........

----------


## jaliljan

سلام
من برای ارسال و دریافت SMS با C#‎ چی کار کنم؟

اگه ممکنه کمک کنید.

دستگاهی که خریدم مدلش هست G-388U
توی گوگل سرچ کنید نشونتون میده....

اگه ممکنه زود جواب بدید

----------


## mahdi206

تو *دریافت* اس ام اس با at command خطا میده کسی مشکل رو حل نکرده

----------


## vbworm

راستش تعداد SMS ها رو تونستم بخونم و لی خودشونو نه. اگه به دردت میخوره بذارم برات

----------


## silverfox

همونطور که می دونید windows ce دلیوریش نمی گه کدوم sms دلیور شده مثلا 5 تا sms بزنی 3 تا دلیوری بیاد نمی تونی بفهمی مال کدوماس!برای همین بدم نمیاد روی این موضوع کار کنم منم در جریان کاراتون بذارید بد نیست،در ضمن من #C کار می کنم! فکر کنم تو  xda-developers.com بتونن کمکت کنن سریعتر به جوابت برسی به فروم مربوطه برو یه ترد ایجاد کن...

----------


## vbworm

> همونطور که می دونید windows ce دلیوریش نمی گه کدوم sms دلیور شده مثلا 5 تا sms بزنی 3 تا دلیوری بیاد نمی تونی بفهمی مال کدوماس!...


جدی؟؟؟؟ ولی فکر میکنم از روی ID شون بشه فهمید.. :متفکر:

----------


## silverfox

ID نداره زمان هم نداره دیگه فقط شماره طرف رو داره...البته من خودم خیلی به این مشکل بر نخوردم چون یا همش دلیور می شه یا نمی شه کم پیش میاد چند تاش دلیور بشه چند تاش نشه ولی مشکلی هست که بقیه هم گفته بودن همچین برنامه ای باشه خوبه....(ببخشید offtopic شد یکم)

----------

